# Washer pump



## Aziz2010 (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi All

I took the windshield washer motor out when I painted the engine bay. After installing the washer motor, the wter pump didn't work. I changed it and same thing. I hear it ticking but no water comes out the nozzles. I checked the washer bottle, hose, and nozzles. Everything fine. Don't know what's going on?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Sounds like something fell out of alignment. If your sure it was working before? 
You need to carefully remove just the pump and check the Ratchet/Wheel, Pump arm and Motor Cam.
Be mindful of the Cam (Little Star shaped piece)as it sometimes falls off.


----------

